# Wie Visualisieren mit Codesys 3.5



## holgermaik (21 Februar 2018)

Hallo
ich habe eine PFC200 (750-8203) von Wago mit Runtime Version 2.3.

Ich möchte den PFC mit einer Runtime 3.5 ausrüsten (Codesys kein e!COCKPIT)
Visualisiert werden soll über 2 Einbaumonitore mit Touchpad und über mobile Endgeräte(Android und iOS).

Welche Software und welche Hardware wären nötig dafür? (raspberry?, Codesys HMI?, Codesys Webvisu?, Codesys Targetvisu?)

Grüße Holger


----------



## HausSPSler (21 Februar 2018)

Hallo Holger,

"2 Einbaumonitore mit Touchpad" was haben die für Anschlüsse? HDMI / DVI / Echt nur Monitor oder ein IPC?
Wenn nur Monitor, dann brauchst du ja noch ein PC auf dem du die HMI V3 installierst (flexibler und kann mehr)enthält oder aber eventuell auch die Remote Targetvisu anzeigt( die zeigt halt genau deine PFC200 Visu an und kostet keine extra Lizenz ist beim PFC200 enthalten).
Klar Webvisu mit Android und IPhone serviert ja der PFC200 dafür musst du nichts extra tun.
Hardware:
-PFC200
-IPC: für HMI
oder
-IPC: für Remote TargetVisu ( klar oder eben auch beides)


Grüße


----------



## holgermaik (21 Februar 2018)

> "2 Einbaumonitore mit Touchpad" was haben die für Anschlüsse? HDMI / DVI / Echt nur Monitor oder ein IPC?


Ja nur Monitor mit HDMI und DVI


> Wenn nur Monitor, dann brauchst du ja noch ein PC auf dem du die HMI V3 installierst


Das ist ja gerade mein Problem, dies so optimal wie möglich in Funktionalität und Preis zu gestalten.
Es soll eine Visu für alle Geräte werden also irgendwie Server basiert. 
Die beiden Monitore sollen permanent Online sein und zusätzlich bei Bedarf ein Onlinezugriff mit Tablet. Wäre dann ein HMI V3 das richtige oder eher eine Webvisu?

Holger


----------



## HausSPSler (21 Februar 2018)

Hi,
na gut hängt auch ein wenig davon ab wie komplex die Visu Seiten werden sollen.
1. IPC mit HMI wenn es komplexer ist, Symbold Konfig im PFC200 usw.. optional kann die HMI auch noch eine Webvisu/Webserver sein
2. IPC  mit RemoteTargetVisu - Preislich wäre die Kombination aus RemoteTargetVisu und PFC200 das günstigste / Webvisu kommen auch aus dem PFC200 direkt braucht man nichts extra
du kannst einfach beides ausprobieren - ist alles in CODESYS IDE mit dabei 2h bzw 30min laufen die Visus im Demo mode.


----------



## holgermaik (21 Februar 2018)

Ich verstehe das jetzt so (bitte korrigieren falls falsch)
HMI Visu - Server der die Visu Seiten zur Verfügung stellt und nur die Datenpunkte aus der Steuerung liest
Target Visu - Server der die Webseiten zur Verfügung stellt und nur die Datenpunkte aus der Steuerung holt
Web Visu - Webseiten liegen direkt auf der PFC und werden von dort direkt gelesen.

Wäre ein HMI V3 Client fähig oder brauche ich für jeden Monitor(mit IPC) eine HMI V3?
Holger


----------



## HausSPSler (21 Februar 2018)

> HMI Visu - Server der die Visu Seiten zur Verfügung stellt und nur die Datenpunkte aus der Steuerung liest


richtig


> Target Visu - Server der die Webseiten zur Verfügung stellt und nur die Datenpunkte aus der Steuerung holt


RemoteTargetVisu - heißt das.. Webseiten liegen gleich wie bei der Webvisu auf der PFC



> Web Visu - Webseiten liegen direkt auf der PFC und werden von dort direkt gelesen.


richtig


> Wäre ein HMI V3 Client fähig oder brauche ich für jeden Monitor(mit IPC) eine HMI V3?


brauchst du für jeden IPC eine HMI
Grüße


----------



## el-capitano (22 Februar 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe diesbezüglich ein ähnliches Anliegen.

Meine Situation:
- Haus automatisieren/visualisieren mit PFC200 und CoDeSys 3.5 Runtime
- eingebaute Touchmonitore und diverse mobile Endgeräte (Android/iOS)

Zielsetzung:
- ein Visualisierungssystem für alle Geräte (d.h. Daten lesen/schreiben)
- mögliche Einbindung diverser Fremdanwendungen (z.B. Alexa, Sonos, IP-Cams) - ähnlich xSolution, xHome
- kostengünstig 

WebVisu war angedacht, habe jedoch Bedenken zwecks Performance der SPS.
Wäre dankbar für Lösungen/Ideen des Projekts.


Gruß, der Andy


----------



## HausSPSler (22 Februar 2018)

Hallo Andy,
ich würde behaupten das geht - alles -  (klar abhängig wie komplex deine Applikation und Visu wird)
vielleicht eine kleine Einschränkung aus meiner Sicht, ne IP CAM streamen - wenn das der PFC machen muss
könnte es knapp werden. Wenn es nur der Browser über ein BrowserElement in der Webvisu tut sollte es funktionieren.
Würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren, hab momentan keine IPCAM vielleicht kann man es mal mit deinem PI Simulieren.
*
zu Sonos:*
Hier hat ein CODESYS User seine Applikation gepostet (hier gibt es sicher noch ganz viele andere CODESYS Projekte/Beispiele von anderen Usern die weiterhelfen) 
die zwar für den Raspberry PI gemacht wurde aber das wird genauso auf dem PFC200 funktionieren
https://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=6247&p=19180#p19660
*Alexa: *
Gibt es ja schon ein paar Ansätze, denke gibt es jetzt schon Möglichkeiten - MQTT/IOBroker usw - ich hatte schon mal irgendwo gepostet wünschenswert wäre einfach wenn man einen FB in CODESYS aufrufen könnte, da könnte auch noch was kommen.
Du hast natürlich so generell mit der Perfomance schon recht, ein PFC200 ist genaugenommen etwa ein BeagleBone/ bissel schneller vielleicht wie ein PI1 also die alte Variante ohne Multicore reicht ja auch für die meisten/viele Dinge aus.
Daher abhängig von was die SPS sonst noch alles so tut (IO Update mit den Klemmen/Feldbus) kann man da schon an eine Performancegrenze kommen.

Ich hoffe das Wago irgendwann einen PFCxxx Multicore baut, dann sind die Sorgen weg.
Aktuell muss man tatsächlich wenn so ne Applikation wächst über die PLCShell den 'plcload' (so heißt das Kommando) kontrollieren und optimieren kann man da immer was ( KBUS update langsamer machen - überlegen wo was in welcher Task passierren muss usw..)

Hoffe das hilft euch weiter, sonst einfach Fragen.

Grüße


----------

